# Dispatching bobcat?



## bkvizina (Oct 1, 2012)

Where is the best spot to shoot a bobcat? Vitals or head? Looking for less blood, and least amount of hide damage.

Sent from my C771


----------



## Velgang (Jan 17, 2004)

You may want to put a location where you are from and where you are Trapping(what part of the state) Then someone may send you a PM to answer your question.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Use a catch pole...they'll be out very quick.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Sorry off the topic, but was reading the first post, his join "date", the word date is in red and when I scrolled over it a pop or something came up and there was a ad with pictures of woman, some type of dating site. Is this just my computer or something weird.
Matt

After I posted this, that disappeared and a different word was in "red" and same thing popped up


----------

